# NGD once more ... 7 string & fretless content



## carcass (Aug 20, 2011)

hi guys, today is a special day for me .. I arranged barter-like change of instruments and now I am proud owner of one of these:
















Very nice headstock inlay 





Yes, it is a seven-string 





Dont let the lines fool you, it is also fretless 





















Summae:
H&K custom made 7 string fretless bass equiped with active electronics and Kent Armstrong pick-ups. 

This beast is going to change my approach to music .. it will be long journey, but i am looking forward to it.

Cheers.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Aug 20, 2011)

Happy NBD, that is... wow. Beyond words. I love it.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Aug 22, 2011)

That is a beauty. Play the h*ll out of it for us!


----------



## bennerman (Aug 22, 2011)

wooooooooh... that's a spicy meatball


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 22, 2011)

Would be stupid to have an ironing board with frets wouldn't it?


Just kidding! Looks gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 22, 2011)

that is most awesome. congrats.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 23, 2011)

tuning?price?


----------



## Augury (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't like the body shape, but the rest is SICK.


----------



## Psycroptica (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, that's a fatty. Very beautiful wood! Congrats.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 25, 2011)

How do they sell these so cheaply? ...


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 25, 2011)

Things harder than a 7 string fretless: Calculus, diamonds. 

Good luck with that thing, man! It looks like a beast!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Aug 25, 2011)

So, much, BASS WIN!


----------



## youheardme (Aug 25, 2011)

That thing is a beast! Enjoy!


----------



## exordium (Aug 29, 2011)

Amazing! It's asking to be played ... Happy NGD!


----------



## carcass (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you very much guys, I am very happy with this beast, it slays 

As for the price, I was too very suprised that this bass is selled new for something less than 500, anyway it seems like good built instrument, maybe some issues will show up later, but so far i have no problem with it 

I use tuning standard for 7 string guitar (B-E-A-D-g-h-e) cause I also play 7 string guitar and therefore no transposition is needed.


----------



## carcass (Aug 30, 2011)

btw, if are you interested in my sloppyness, you can watch my tapping atempt here:

Log In | Facebook


----------



## 6and10 (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## synrgy (Sep 1, 2011)

carcass said:


> I use tuning standard for 7 string guitar (B-E-A-D-g-h-e)



Dude, you found the 'h' note? I've been trying to find it for years!


----------



## FrankeR (Sep 1, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Dude, you found the 'h' note? I've been trying to find it for years!



It is quite obvious that the alphabet goes a-h-c-d-e-f-g, etc.


----------



## carcass (Sep 6, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Dude, you found the 'h' note? I've been trying to find it for years!





FrankeR said:


> It is quite obvious that the alphabet goes a-h-c-d-e-f-g, etc.



Yeah, I noticed this so called "mistake" after your posts, but the reason of my usage of "h" instead of "b" is simple 

"Another style of notation, rarely used in English, uses the suffix "is" to indicate a sharp and "es" (only "s" after A and E) for a flat, e.g. Fis for F&#9839;, Ges for G&#9837;, Es for E&#9837;. This system first arose in Germany and is used in almost all European countries whose main language is not English or a Romance language. *In most countries using this system, the letter H is used to represent what is B natural in English, the letter B represents the B&#9837;, and Heses represents the B&#9837;**&#9837;*" 

Yeap, i am from that kind of country


----------



## engage757 (Sep 6, 2011)

very sexy. Looks like Warwick-custom shop wood choices almost!


----------



## Progmaster X (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful lookin' 7 string!


----------



## vansinn (Sep 17, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> How do they sell these so cheaply? ...



Yeah, it's a bugger, innit..

I have another version of those, a 7 fretted (pic in my profile, also wrote a brief review in here last year IIRC), almost the same body, just different horns and headstock, same Wilkinson tuners, Armstrong pups, ABM bridges, active electronics. Paid &#8364;450.

I wonder what the balance is like on this one, both standing and sitting?
Seems the upper horn is a Bit longer than on mine, which might make for improved standing up balance, as mine feels a Bit neck heavy. The lower hip arch seems placed in the same position as on mine, so I might expect the sitting balance to feel a Bit neck heavy.

Other than this, I'm pretty satisfied with mine, and will simply make a sort of upper horn extention to improve the standing up balance.
Hehe, and I also use mine as a VLSB guitar - that's shorthand for Very Long Scale Baritone, haha. The massiveness and sustain is unbeatable.

Congrats on the buy! I recently thought of buying one of those for the fretless experience  - just not a fan of fretliners, feels a Bit like cheating


----------



## Underworld (Sep 17, 2011)

What is the wood used for the body sides? Bubinga? Lacewood? Do they have any website where we can see their stuff? 


Awesome bass BTW


----------



## JPMike (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks amazing, but it scares me...


----------



## Tobi (Sep 17, 2011)

tell me RIGHT NOWWWW where I can get one for that price! I will work out how to pay for it..... or use it!


----------



## vansinn (Sep 17, 2011)

Underworld said:


> What is the wood used for the body sides? Bubinga? Lacewood? Do they have any website where we can see their stuff?
> 
> Awesome bass BTW



Seemingly the same as with mine.. neck is 7 ply maple/rosewood, wings bubinga/ash/bubinga.

http://www.wolfguitar.com/ and http://wolf3.en.ec21.com/
To my knowledge they do not sell directly. They have their own 'Wolf' line, though I've never seen them. Asian market, maybe..
I believe anyone can place a minimal order of 12 pieces with them.
Other than that, they produce for rebranders, like Heke Vertrieb/Musikinstrumente (HK on the bay, nice foks BTW) and Salisander, both in Germany.
Heke often have custom models I don't see on Wolf's site, which are the mostly the same as the standard ones, but using more interesting body woods.
A US biz should carry them as well, only idunno whom.


----------



## carcass (Feb 23, 2012)

Tobi said:


> tell me RIGHT NOWWWW where I can get one for that price! I will work out how to pay for it..... or use it!



to be honest, I traded it with one guy and I did not ask him where he get it, so I will probably not help you with it, but try to look on this page, maybe this will be helpful:

HK E-Bass WTHB-S9 Fretless - HK-Instruments


----------



## carcass (Feb 23, 2012)

I recorded cover of King Diamond´s song Catacombs, but I am not able to share it with you guys .. is there any chance to share here videos from FB?


----------



## Bevo (Feb 23, 2012)

That looks great but I would not know where to start!


----------

